# A nilgai story!!!!



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Two yrs. ago, I took a couple of buddies on a Nilgai hunt, down home in South Texas....We headed down to the ranch to cull a few head of Nilgai off the ranch....The first day we passed on 15 cows, because they were pregnant...Didn't feel like shooting at the 8 Bulls we saw, because we were looking for some young ones with tender meat.......By the second day, and only seeing pregnant cows I was getting discouraged...that afternoon saw a lone young cow in the deep brush...She was standing in tall grass and decided to take her....Took the shot and down she went.....Pulled up on her, and she was way pregnant....Started to clean her and noticed her stomach was moving around...Gutted her and pulled out the calf....held it up and gave it a few breaths,,,,it took a few gasp and came alive......milked the mother and fed the little thing,,,,,,then drove to town the next morning to get some replacement milk and a bottle......it did well and took the bottle...that was over 2 yrs ago, and it is now over 350 lbs and as gentle as a dog living out back behind my neighbors barn on 15 acres......would you believe a story like this...Would like to here some replys on this, as to the beliveablity of the story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Throw up a reply.....Truth or ********...Oh, and it's 450 lbs. the 350 was a typo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

pretty awesome of yall! thanks for saving the baby! :cheers:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

The engine's running, but there's nobody behind the wheel.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

mmm, veal


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

It can be done, but I call BS with that one. I have a friend that did the same thing with an axis years ago. She gave the axis mouth to mouth and saved it. That is what happens when you grow up on a 10,000 acre ranch out of Mountain Home.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, it's all true....He is so tame, you can call him by name and he comes running...He loves to be petted and scratched...In another couple of years, when he starts turning black, and get a few hundred more pounds on him, he is gonna be real cool to have around......He was raised with a couple of Great Danes and labs since he was 3 days old,,,and actually thinks he's a dog...................


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I believe it except the part of you milking its mother...


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool. Three weeks ago during the hard freeze we found a little bull laid up in some high grass, He stood up but wouldn't run. I figured he just needed to warm up. We talked about catching him and seeing if we could do the same. If people do the same with lions and tigers I don't see why a Nalgai would be any different.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen, LOL!


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

TYRA! Throw up the youtube vids of the snip, snip, LOL.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Great story and I have been in the outdoors for 60 years and I know it is very believable.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Pictures, please or I'll have to call B.S. on this one!


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Waiting on a few more to call BS, so I can slap a whole pile of em down at one time:biggrin:.....................


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

OK bs!!! Just for the pics


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Don't believe it! Find pics on the Internet of a Nilgai pet.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Solid Action said:


> Don't believe it! Find pics on the Internet of a Nilgai pet.


Yep, google only brings up one possibility.. a petting park in Cyprus.. no way ol' Tyra has one.



> In June 2007 our park has seen the arrival of more new and excitng animals. The Watusi, which are known to grow the largest horns in all the cattle family, the Mini Zebu (cow) *and the very large and striking Nilgai*.


http://www.meliospetpark.eu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=46


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

OK bs, now let's see the pics...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I believe it......or not..


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I believe you Sid, cuz I know that my fellow South Texas boyz never BS


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Aight,,,,here's a couple....I'll snap some nes pics of him this evening....He's as big as a young horse now....

Pregnant cow Nilgai!!!!









Da "C" Section....









The milk gland...squeezed a coke bottle full out of it!!!!!!!!!!!









The next day,,,he was doing well!!!!









Back at the casa 3 days later!!!!









A few months old....

















I'll post up some pics later this evening or tomorrow......


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty darn impressive, we saved a baby colt one time like that, but never heard of anyone doing it with wildlife.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Increadible.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, I won't call a BS. Amazing and a job well done! :cheers:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i believed in you the whole time! thanks for the pics!


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> I believe it except the part of you milking its mother...


Didn't you know you can milk anything that has nipples?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

wedington said:


> Didn't you know you can milk anything that has nipples?


Faulker are you a pot head?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wow. cool story. thanks for posting it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wedington said:


> Didn't you know you can milk anything that has nipples?


yes, but I thought he might have milked himself to save it. That would have made the story real impressive and thrown it over the top.

:rotfl:

awesome kicker.... dang cool experience there


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

I you want a real adventure, try milking a half live bobcat....now that's another story.....I did milk a dead javelina on the side of the road a few years back...Was hit by a car and all the babies were dead except one...Was new born with the imbellical cord still wet....Picked up the baby and raised it....was badder than my pitbull when grown....Have pics of that also:biggrin: fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very cool story. I can't wait to see the current pics.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a pic of the little stinker when he was only a few hours old....


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

And yes, they can be raised and tamed down just like a puppy and grow up, to be as tame as a dog.........................


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!! What an amazing story! Thanks for the post and the pictures.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I can remember that this caused a big stink in Bishop years ago....anyone remember the outcome?

*Bubba's owner files lawsuit in try to get javelina back*

*Staff*

*WED 01/29/1986 HOUSTON CHRONICLE, Section 1, Page 16, 4 STAR Edition*










 
 
http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=...wsuit-in-try-to-get-javelina.html&title=Bubba
 

The owner of Bubba, a pet javelina that has become a source of great to-do since Texas Parks and Wildlife agents abducted him from his Corpus Christi home, filed a lawsuit in state district court to get the long-lost creature back. 
Buddy Thorne and his wife, Patricia, are seeking a preliminary injunction to force the Parks and Wildlife Department to reveal where they last saw the javelina. The case is scheduled for a hearing before a state district judge in Corpus Christi on Feb. 7. 
Bubba, almost 10-years-old and neutered, was taken from Thorne's home Jan. 3 by city animal control officers and two Parks and Wildlife officials. Thorne was charged with keeping a wild animal (a class C misdemeanor), but was later acquitted in Justice of the Peace Ben Garza's court when Garza agreed the boar was not wild." 
Parks and Wildlife officials, however, would not say where they left the pig and Thorne's lawyer, Phil Westergren, had filed motions to force them to produce Bubba. On Thursday, however, Garza determined he had no further jurisdiction in the case, leaving those motions futile. 
Westergren filed the suit in state district court on Tuesday. The Thorne's are asking for unspecified damages in the case in which the defendants are the wildlife department, Eric Bishop, game warden; and Frank Kelso, the department's district supervisor. 
Asked if he thought Bubba was still alive, the lawyer said: I have to ask the defendants that. We're assuming he is, but we don't know for sure." 
After Bubba's abduction and disappearance, an informal campaign in his behalf started in Corpus Christi. Bumper stickers, T-shirts, and signs saying Bring Bubba Back," began appearing and even a song, "Bring Bubba Back, Jack," has become popular. 
And, last Thursday, Gov. Mark White joined the throng, saying he planned to ask Parks and Wildlife officials, Where's Bubba." 
A spokesman for White's office said Monday that White had spoken to Parks and Wildlife Chairman Ed Cox, but had not made any comment about the boar after the conversation. 
And, for the present, Bubba - domesticated to the point that he allowed himself to be used as a pillow and had a fondness for ice cream and beer - remains missing. Although he was thought to have been released on the 1.3-million acre King Ranch and air and ground searches have been made, Thorne said he has no leads on the pig's whereabouts. 
But I'm still hoping he may be alive," said Thorne, and maybe we can get him back."


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Good job on saving the little ones ! Green coming your way  Having grown up on a farm, I can appreciate and relate on saving the little ones that otherwise would'nt make it w/ out our help !


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

I wanna see the nilgai at 2 bring on the pics....


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

I know Sid personally and know this story is true. I also recall a story of a lady who raised a Nelgi as a pet. One day she went out to feed it and it attacked her. As I recall the animal was given away to a man in Kingsville. The man was later killed by the Nelgi.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Capt D said:


> I know Sid personally and know this story is true. I also recall a story of a lady who raised a Nelgi as a pet. One day she went out to feed it and it attacked her. As I recall the animal was given away to a man in Kingsville. The man was later killed by the Nelgi.


I don't know you, cuz if i did, you wouldn't be such a Richard Cranium...All my homeboys are straight up!!!!!........Like any thing else in life,,,,if you do it right, the outcome is good....Like children, spend time with em, raise em right, show em some love, and they will love ya back..........................Onward thru the fog!!!!!!


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll take some up to date pics of Barney the Nilgai tomorrow, an post em up.....Yeah. that's his name,,,,Barney...........Story behind that too!!!!!!


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

TYRA said:


> I don't know you, cuz if i did, you wouldn't be such a Richard Cranium...All my homeboys are straight up!!!!!........Like any thing else in life,,,,if you do it right, the outcome is good....Like children, spend time with em, raise em right, show em some love, and they will love ya back..........................Onward thru the fog!!!!!!


you may need to read it again i dont know *** your talking about BD


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

LMAO,,,just messing with ya Big D....Swing by the casa and we can swill a few cold demon fluids and catch up....Bring the pics of the big one, you and Raymond huhted this year......I'm gonna go snap some pics of Barney and get em posted up......


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Sid does have this pet nilgai, the **** thing is huge like a horse and gentle. He showed it to my son and me and we got to pet it. Thanks Sid, hope to visit you soon.

Tavo


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have known Sid a long time and yall are in for so good stuff... Thats just one of many, the man has some amazing stories and he likes to video every hunt he goes on... Be careful calling BS if he is telling you a story he has some pictures or video to go with it... LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Do be careful with that boy when he gets a bit bigger. I have worked with exotics for a very long time and have seen quite a few people hurt by hand raised bulls.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a couple of pics when he was a yr old...He is now a little over 2 yrs old...My buddy had his vet cut his nads last yr....IF and when he starts acting up, he will be going back to the ranch, and let loose in a 600 acre pen with other Nilgai...As of now he is on 12 acres with 3 horses, 2 donkeys and 5 goats...But he still thinks he's a dog :rotfl:.....Will try to snap a few up to date pics of him in the next day or so, and post em up.....,


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool story.....thanks for posting it


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

how do nilgai fries taste Sid?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Great Job Sir*

Proof is in the Pictures gentlemen..Hunters/Outdoorsmen truly care about the animals they quest after. How can you top what his little boy is learning with that experience? You can't. once again...Great Job. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting the story and pics, way cool!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's real cool. I'd sure like to see some current pics of him. Especially, since they cut him. I bet he's a beast.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hogie70 said:


> I have known Sid a long time and yall are in for so good stuff... Thats just one of many,* the man has some amazing stories *and he likes to video every hunt he goes on... Be careful calling BS if he is telling you a story he has some pictures or video to go with it... LMAO :biggrin:


You got that right, Hogie.. Known Sid for quite a few years..and you ain't gonna get rich betting on him being a liar.... He do live an amazing life.. and Cade is mighty lucky to have him for an old man..

(OK, Sid...NOW do I get some mo' sausage???) :rotfl:


----------

